
A curated list of Sentiment Analysis methods, implementations and misc - xiamx
https://github.com/xiamx/awesome-sentiment-analysis
======
xiamx
Hi HN, repository author here.

I was interested in sentiment analysis, so I read a lot surveys, papers; and
researched what implementations are available. I thought it would be
beneficial for the community to have a list of useful resources, serving as a
good starting point.

The goal of this repository is to provide adequate links for scholars who want
to research in this domain; and at the same time, be sufficiently accessible
for developers who want to integrate sentiment analysis into their
applications.

Experts in sentiment analysis and opnion mining, please don't hesitate to
criticize this work :)

